# Windham Weaponry



## Predator556 (Dec 8, 2012)

Love their story behind there rifles and love there quality. I recommend anyone looking for and AR to these guys. I have there Vex-ss model and couldnt be happier! I have no doubt this rifle can consistently shoot 1/2MOA. If I can shoot this group with a very low magnification scope (couldn't see where I was hitting tell I walked to the target) No trigger work or anything and I'm no dead eye! Scope I have on this pic is not the one I shot with. I have put around 2000 rounds through it and still holds true. Outstanding job Windham Weaponry!! ????


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice group'in 556

awprint:


----------



## Predator556 (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks! I need to shoot one with the new scope and see if I can get it better.


----------

